
Mojang updated commercial guidelines - thinkMOAR
https://account.mojang.com/documents/commercial_guidelines
======
thinkMOAR
Some of those items read very strange, and i doubt they can be even enforced
(worldwide)? Can they actually demands things like:

"you don't make and sell more than 20 product items using the same (or a
substantially similar) Unique Design. This means you can make 20 T-shirts
using Design A and 20 T-shirts using Design B, but you cannot make 21 T-shirts
using Design A; nor can you make 20 T-shirts using Design A plus 3 mugs using
Design A;"

------
celticninja
They aren't going to worry about it unless something turns up in sufficient
volume to hit their radar. Then they know that it is worth investigating and
it is an easy win because the volume allowed is so low.

